# قاموس الجودة&قاموس توكيد الجودة



## magdy100 (10 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​أتشرف أخوانى أعضاء ملتقى المهندسين العرب بأول مشاركة لى معكم وأهدي اليكم :
1) قاموس مصطلحات ومختصرات وتعريفات الجودة 
2) قاموس توكيد الجودة
مع تحياتى للجميع وخاصة مشرف القسم م / فتوح 
مجدى خطاب


----------



## فتوح (11 ديسمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

مرحباً مرحباً أستاذنا مهندس مجدي خطاب شرفنا بك ومرحباً بك

جزاك الله خيراً على القواميس وأتمنى أن تضيف في الملتقى مما عندك من علم فتعلمنا به وتفيد به الزملاء جميعاً


----------



## صناعة المعمار (11 ديسمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

مرحبا مرحبا بك والقواميس قيمة جدا 

الله يرضى عليك م. مجدي


----------



## Darsho2005 (11 ديسمبر 2006)

جميلة جدا ً مشاركتك أخ مجدى وجزاك الله خيرا ً


----------



## mohammadassad (13 ديسمبر 2006)

ما هي خطة مراقبة الجودة ؟ وما هي متطلبات خطة مراقبة الجودة؟؟
what is Quality Plan?
what is the requirement of a Quality Plan??


----------



## ABDO1983 (13 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكور على المجهود الوافر
ENG ABDO​


----------



## دسوقي (27 يناير 2007)

الف شكر وبارك الله فيك


----------



## Eng.Foam (1 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## ajami (2 فبراير 2007)

مشكووووور على الجهد الطيب


----------



## kimo_S (7 فبراير 2007)

الله ينور على الشغل الجامد 
و شكرا على القواميس
eng kimo


----------



## عربي نت (12 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## CASPER (12 فبراير 2007)

الله ينور عليك


----------



## remy (15 فبراير 2007)

شكرا لك علي القواميس وربنا يوفقك


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (24 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور جداً وبارك الله فيك


----------



## روزيت (31 أكتوبر 2007)

ارجو منكم المساعدة في كيفية قياس اهداف الجودة


----------



## Eng.Foam (31 أكتوبر 2007)

ممكن توضحي طلبك اكثر ! يعني انتي عندك تهداف للجودة وتريدي قياس مدى تحقيقها ؟


----------



## فارس الزيادي (31 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## خالد بن سعود (9 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا اخي لك


----------



## خالد بن سعود (9 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا اخي لك 
شكرا اخي لك


----------



## مستقبل (9 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكووووووور وجزاك الله خير


----------



## ENG-COOL (15 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور على المجهود الوافر


----------



## أحمد حسين عشماوي (16 نوفمبر 2007)

شكراااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## أبو نوار (27 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## قلب الأحبة (27 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله كل خير 

وجعلك قرة عين لوالديك 

وأسكنك فسيح جناته 

وألف شكرا على المعلومات القيمة 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


----------



## magdy100 (27 نوفمبر 2007)

قلب الأحبة قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> جزاك الله كل خير
> 
> ...



بارك الله فيك وجعل مثل هذا الدعاء الطيب لك مثله وأكثر


----------



## محمد حسن نصر (27 نوفمبر 2007)

الف الف شكر
مشاركة فوق الممتازة


----------



## مراد يوسف (29 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا يا مان


----------



## المهندسة المعلمة (30 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابراهيم عبده (17 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## ناهد طه (26 ديسمبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم
ماهي دلالة الأرقام في بنود المواصفة القياسية الآيزو مثل الرقم 4 المتكرر في كل البنود:
9001	9002	9003	الشروط 
4/1	4/1	4/1	مسئولية الإدارة 
4/2	4/2	4/2	نظام الجودة	
4/3	4/3	-	مراجعة التعاقد	
4/4	-	-	الرقابة والتحكم في التصميمات	
4/5	4/4	4/3	الرقابة والتحكم في المستندات والبيانات 
4/6	4/5	-	الشراء


----------



## فتحي احمدعبدالباقي (26 ديسمبر 2007)

اين هذا القاموس


----------



## فتحي احمدعبدالباقي (26 ديسمبر 2007)

اللة يرضي عن المخلصين والسباقين لارسال المعرفة الي الجميع 
وكل الشكر لمشرف الصفحة


----------



## plastic eng (28 ديسمبر 2007)

شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــرا جزيلا و الى الامام


----------



## elmalwany (29 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاكم اللة عنا خير الجزاء
لا تسعفنى الكلمات التىأشكركم وأفى حقكم بها
لكن دعواتى أن يسدد اللة خطاكم


----------



## midoglgl (8 يناير 2008)

شكرا ليك اخى الفاضل


----------



## eng_mhem (17 يناير 2008)

شكرا اخى الكريم
جازاك الله خيرا


----------



## ناهد طه (19 فبراير 2008)

اللهم زدنا علما


----------



## Vulture (20 فبراير 2008)

مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## مصطفىالشرقاوى (20 فبراير 2008)

الف شكر و مزيد من الموضوعات


----------



## م أحمد حجازي (24 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم من فضلكم انا عايز قاموس توكيد الجودة ومش عارف انزله من علي الموقع


----------



## محمد فوزى (24 مارس 2008)

يمكن استخدام مؤشر الجودة فى قياس اهداف الجودة
وشرح مؤشر الجودة هو
مؤشر الجودة quality index

1- يتم تطبيق مؤشر الجودة فى الشركات والمؤسسات التى عندها نظام للجودة من مراقبة جودة مكونات ومنتج نهائى بالاضافه لقسم توكيد الجودة

2- يقوم قسم توكيد الجودة بوضع معايير مؤشر الجودة بان تكون درجة القياس 100 درجة مثلا

3- يتم اخذ عينة واحدة من كل موديل او منتج ( بعد اجازتها من قسم تفتيش النتج النهائى ) لاجراء قياس مؤشر الجودة عليها

4- يقوم مراجع الجودة ( القائم بالقياس ) بإعادة فحص العينة طبقا لمعايير الجودة المحددة للمنتج داخل الشركة

5- يقوم المراجع بتسجيل الأخطاء المكتشفة فى تقرير مؤشر الجودة والذى يحتوى على 

رسم او صورة للمنتج

يتم الإشارة على الرسم برقم الخطأ



التاريخ اسم المنتج رقم الخطأ وصف الخطأ درجة تقييم الخطأ
1 ............... ...................
2 ................ ..................

3 .................. ................
مجموع الأخطاء
مؤشر الجودة = 100 - مجموع الأخطاء

* درجة تقييم الخطأ يتم وضع معيار لها مثل :
درجة واحدة للخطأ الصغير الذى لا يلاحظة العميل ( المشترى للمنتج )
3 درجات للخطأ الذى يلاحظة العميل وغير مؤثر على وظيفة المنتج
5 درجات للخطأ الذى يلاحظة العميل و مؤثر على وظيفة المنتج
20 للخطأ المؤثر على وظيفة المنتج وعلى حياة العميل

يتم رفع تقرير مؤشر الجودة للمدير العام مباشرة لإخطارة بحالة المنتج 
يتم اخطار قسم تفتيش المنتج النهائى والاقسام الانتاجية بالتقرير لتلافى الملاحظات فيما بعد

يتم عمل التقرير بصورة دورية حسب كمية الإنتاج


----------



## خضر رمضان (29 مارس 2008)

مشكككككككككككوووووور على هذا الموضوع الرائع والمفيد والمهم 

شكرا


----------



## مهندس محمد جمعه (9 مايو 2008)

شكرا اخى العزيز على تلك المعلومات القيمة


----------



## عبير عثمان (9 مايو 2008)

اريد موضوعا عن اثر الحصاد اليدوي علي جودة المواد الخام لسكر القصب


----------



## وديع المخلافي (11 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## sayed nasr (4 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم خيرا


----------



## شلبي محمد سعيد (19 ديسمبر 2008)

الله يرضى عليك...


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (19 ديسمبر 2008)

محمد فوزى قال:


> يمكن استخدام مؤشر الجودة فى قياس اهداف الجودة
> وشرح مؤشر الجودة هو
> مؤشر الجودة Quality Index
> 
> ...


 

شرح موفق ..
جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (19 ديسمبر 2008)

والشكر موصول ...لكم على ارفاق هذه القواميس الرائعة فعلاً 

نسأل الله أن ييسر لكم أموركم كما يسرتم لنا هذا العلم


----------



## م / مومو (27 ديسمبر 2008)

*شكرا*

جزاك الله خيرا.
أفادكم الله


----------



## NAK (29 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك و رحم الله والديك و جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## mosaad_1458 (4 يناير 2009)

thanks you very much


----------



## kema (9 يناير 2009)

*kema*

مشكور على المجهود الوافر


----------



## القماطي (20 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بارك الله فيك


----------



## دليل 2009 (15 يوليو 2010)

مشكور 
وانا ايضا اول مشاركة


----------

